

How to Become an Independent Programmer in Just 1068 Days (2005) - thinkzig
http://www.gusmueller.com/blog/archives/2005/12/25.html

======
presidentender
The lack of meta-discussion, combined with ~40 upvotes, speak to the simple
and direct quality of this article. He says what needs to be said, and there
is little for the community to add.

That said, here's my little bit: would this story be different if he weren't
developing exclusively for OSX? Would the time cost to port between platforms
outweigh the benefits of more potential customers?

~~~
martingordon
I would curious to see if this story would be different if he were developing
for iPhone? We hear about the ultra hits and the utter failures, but are any
indies running sustainable businesses like I image Gus does with Flying Meat?

~~~
percept
I thought I read something on Reddit about this. It might have been one of
these (in keeping with today's theme):

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9bxhw/i_developed_a_re...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9bxhw/i_developed_a_relatively_successful_iphone_app/)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9lla6/i_am_a_successfu...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9lla6/i_am_a_successful_iphone_game_developer_minigore/)

------
yosho
he should make them bars available as an app online or something, I imagine
other people would like to track their progress that way.

